# What the heck are Ji, Pi, Pe and Je?!?



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

I have NO idea. And I can't find a thread explaining at all (not that I tried super hard or anything).


----------



## Erudis (Jan 23, 2011)

*J*'s are related to the Judging functions: *Thinking* and *Feeling*.
*P*'s are related to the Perceiving functions: *Intuition* and *Sensing*.

*Ji*'s are related to the introverted Judging functions: *Ti* and *Fi*.
*Je*'s are related to the extroverted Judging functions: *Te* and *Fe*.

*Pi*'s are related to the introverted Perceiving functions: *Ni* and *Si*.
*Pe*'s are related to the extroverted Perceiving functions: *Ne* and *Se*.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Lmao.

I remember when I was at that point.


----------



## tnredhead (Apr 5, 2011)

Souled In said:


> Lmao.
> 
> I remember when I was at that point.


Yeah, well I'm still there, hehe.


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

Lol I'm still learning!


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

Erudis said:


> *J*'s are related to the Judging functions: *Thinking* and *Feeling*.
> *P*'s are related to the Perceiving functions: *Intuition* and *Sensing*.
> 
> *Ji*'s are related to the introverted Judging functions: *Ti* and *Fi*.
> ...


So.. what is the significance/relevance/whatever when someone talks about them in a forum? Why can't they just say Ni and Si? Or is it just an easier way to classify things? To me it makes no difference but.... I don't know.


----------



## Erudis (Jan 23, 2011)

goodgracesbadinfluence said:


> Or is it just an easier way to classify things?


Pretty much this. Doesn't make any difference from saying Ni and Si.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

Its used when people are discussing the difference in perceiving and judging functions in general.

Also, sometimes people use J because they don't want to limit themselves to just one function, when functions might actually work in pairs.

Fe works with Ti, Te works with Fi, etc..


----------



## tnredhead (Apr 5, 2011)

goodgracesbadinfluence said:


> Lol I'm still learning!


Ha, I just realized I was typing in MTBI instead of MBTI at Amazon. I kept wondering why I was getting all those Mild Traumatic Brain Injury results. :laughing:


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

Haha. I just recent realised I couldn't tell the difference when speaking but I could when typing. I think that has to do with being an auditory learner though.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

Typology geeks like us certainly make it hard for the uninitiated!:crazy:


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

Ni and Si, spite being different, share a lot of the same traits as introverted perceiving functions, so we sometimes refer to them as Pi together, that way we don't have to write down two different explanations. The same goes for the other functions.

An outtake:

_"Pi in dominant form will make the auxiliary function (Je) a subjective and individual point of view spite Je's preference of universal standards (...) This is why Pi in dominant form will spend a considerable amount of time examining all the facts (J) prior to a decision."_

IxxJ: Pi-Je-Ji-Pe
IxFJ: Pi-Fe-Ti-Pe
ISxJ: Si-Je-Ji-Ne


----------



## Hastings (Jan 8, 2011)

Why is it that an introverted judger does not have a judging function as his or hers dominant?


----------



## phantom_cat (Jan 1, 2011)

cactus_waltz said:


> Why is it that an introverted judger does not have a judging function as his or hers dominant?


the J/P says what the types extroverts. so IxxJ extroverts the 2nd process, since the 1st one is a Pi function.


----------



## Eric B (Jun 18, 2010)

goodgracesbadinfluence said:


> So.. what is the significance/relevance/whatever when someone talks about them in a forum? Why can't they just say Ni and Si? Or is it just an easier way to classify things? To me it makes no difference but.... I don't know.


 It's a *collective* notation that saves some characters in typing and makes the sentence flow a little better. It's not even official, as I don't think I've seen it in any books or articles by the experts. It's something that appears to have surfaced in internet discussions as a shorthand.


----------



## voidedneptune (Apr 20, 2016)

they aren't actual functions mate


----------



## reybridge (Feb 24, 2014)

Please go to my thread here: http://personalitycafe.com/cognitiv...orks-please-only-people-pure-logic-enter.html. You can skip the title and the intro, and go to the points. If you have something to ask, just ask, i will make the answer very clear.


----------



## Lupus Rex (Jun 27, 2016)

Jis: Dominant introverted judgers. ISFPs, ISTPs, INFPs, INTPs
Jes: Dominant extraverted judgers: ESTJs, ESFJs, ENTJs,ENFJs
Pis: Dominant introverted perceivers: ISTJs, ISFJs, INTJS, INFJs
Pes: Dominant extraverted perceivers: ESTPs, ESFPs, ENFPs, ENTPs


----------

